# any advice :)



## ameliaxx (Dec 3, 2011)

im hoping to start breeding and showing mice and i understand that with any other showing that you should really start with olny one or two varities (that are similiar) i like the looks of the solids like the champagne, cream,dove and white. I also understand that some varities win and are generaly of better standard then others like in the dog world a good starer breed would be say poodle or wire fox terrier. So are any of the ones ive metioned above good to start with or not ?? Before i start i am going to register with the NMC and i am also coming to Harrogate, any other advice would also be apprciated


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Any of the selfs you have mentioned would be ok for a novice to start off with, cream and white the most in my opinion but champagne and dove would still be ok. If you have cream and PEW they are complimentary to each other and are often bred together.


----------



## ameliaxx (Dec 3, 2011)

MouseBreeder said:


> Any of the selfs you have mentioned would be ok for a novice to start off with, cream and white the most in my opinion but champagne and dove would still be ok. If you have cream and PEW they are complimentary to each other and are often bred together.


i meant to put PEW down as well lol what numbers should start of with as foundation stock and what are the most suitable cages to keep them in ??


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It's usual to get a trio (two does and one buck). As for cages, there are many many different opinions!


----------



## ameliaxx (Dec 3, 2011)

MouseBreeder said:


> It's usual to get a trio (two does and one buck). As for cages, there are many many different opinions!


thanks i am thinking of getting a book called exhibition and pet mice would you recommend it ??


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, there are a few books you might like to read. Apart from Tony Cooke's book as you have mentioned there ia also the Encyclopaedia of Pet Mice by Tony Jones and A Fancy For Mice by David Montgomery. This last book is sold by the NMC for £5 and written by a current member.


----------



## ameliaxx (Dec 3, 2011)

i no this is abit of a stupid question but i was looking at the registry forms and to register as an adult you need to be over 15 but to register as a kid you need to be under 15 and im 15 should i register as an adult ??


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Good question :lol: If you email Anne, the Secretary, she'll be able to help. Email [email protected]


----------



## ameliaxx (Dec 3, 2011)

MouseBreeder said:


> Good question :lol: If you email Anne, the Secretary, she'll be able to help. Email [email protected]


Thanks ive emailed her  im going to harrogate do you think the mouse action would be a good place to look for my foundation stock or am i best talking directly to the breeders (that hopefully could bring the mice to Harrogate if its possible ??)


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Any mice for sale at Harrogate will be in the auction class. This can be a good place to buy stock, but it can also mean that you are tempted on the day by a variety that you didn't intend to get, or is not good for a novice etc. I recommend that you use the Harrogate show as a way to speak to as many breeders as possible of your chosen varieties and find out the advantages and disadvantages before you make a final decision. While you are at the show you could organise for some mice to be brought to another show for you, as the rules on the selling/swapping of mice that apply at Harrogate do not apply at local shows and it would be fine to pre-arrange something.


----------

